# Corner of screen frozen?



## ChrisIsBored (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't used my kindle or a number of days, so I set it on the charger early this morning to ensure I had some battery life to it for later.

I just unplugged it from the cord, and flipped the switch to turn it on and there's an area at the top right corner of the screen that appears frozen.  

I can move through books, turn it off and on, and still this small area, roughly the size of a quarter in the corner is stuck there.

Any idea why this occurred & how to fix it?  Should I be calling Amazon over this?


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes call them asap


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Is this a K1 or K2? If it is still in warranty, call Kindle Support.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

I would try a software reset:  with the unit OFF, turn ON and hold button ON for twenty (20)  secs.  Maybe you'll get lucky?

      Brian


----------



## sara84 (Aug 6, 2009)

hope it worked out for you - that would be awful


----------



## squeaky cricket (Aug 7, 2009)

The exact same thing happened to me yesterday with my new K2. I tried the reset suggestion with no luck.  Did you get the issue resolved with yours, ChrisIsBored?


----------

